# first night of separating momma & babies



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Tonight is the first night I have separated the babies and momma so I can milk her in the morning. I am worried. Please reassure me they all will be alright. The babies are in the stall they have been in and born in. We put momma in the stall right beside them. She can hear them but can't see them. Will it ok? She is hollering to them and they are bleating back at her. I know this is what is suppose to happen, afterall we have goats for the milk but my heart is sad for them. This is the first time we have done this.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

awwww.....I bet it is hard to hear that  I'm not looking forward to it either....


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

i cant say i understand we have bottle babies...they get taken away first thing, but i bet it is super sad


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

We seperate our babies. How old are they? We start seperating at 2 weeks. We actually have a dog kennel that we put in the doe barn and so moms right there but cant get to them to feed them. They actually go in their dog kennel thruogh the day to nap on their own so they must not mind it! The worst part for us is when I open the barn to let them milkers out to eat. They start screaming and then attack as soon as moms come back. LOL


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

The babies are 4 weeks old today. I probably should have started separating them at 3 weeks but thought they would need the milk. They are growing so well, they look like little butterballs!  I left grain in their stall so they could eat if they wanted to. But what gets me is the look on their faces like "where is my mommy"! I'm sure they will get use to it. I wish they had other babies in their with them. They are the only two born right now. So if I milk my Nubian out in the morning will the babies have enough for them through the day? Or should I not take all her milk? I know one thing I will be so glad to have her milk again!! We have been without for over a month! Ugggg! We have 4 LaMancha's left to go and they are all strung out. 2 due March 6th & 13th then 2 more due April 17th & 28th! Can't wait to see them all playing together. Thanks everyone!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They sound precious! I'm sure they will adjust. I felt bad when I bought Daisy Mae....she bawled for DAYS (nubian) and loudly, I might add. Thank goodness for Heidi....she has been good to her. 

Sorry I can't help much on the milking part of it...I do know you are supposed to be able to milk them in the am and then return the babies to them if you want for the day......I also read that they "hold back" on you so if you "bump" the udder they release more....maybe milk her and don't "bump"??


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

They might not get a lot that first feeding but believe me they will get enough through the day. Mama will be making it as fast as you and they take it.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

The babies and momma will be fine in a day or two. It's no different than teaching one of your children to sleep in their own bed.

As far as milking the doe and and the babies having her milk the rest of the day: Nature is miraculous. You can milk mom completely out, turn the babies out with her, they will nudge and BAM! she's got milk. Similar to a human mom nursing her baby and then she hears a baby cry and BAM! she's got milk all down the front of her shirt. lol It's all nature.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we separate at 2 weeks as long as the kids are doing well....they will be fine : ) the first few nights they will scream..then after a week or so you should be able to call them in the pen and give them a little grain ( we use goat grower from Red Chain) good quality hay and of course water...a sprinkle of loose mineral is good too...soon they will be so excited to get their treat they will run and beat you to the pen : ) and I tell you..Moms are looking at me like..HEY isnt it time for you to take this kid!!! I think she enjoys the break too lol


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

NyGoatMom, she is a Nubian too. My one and only, the rest are LaMancha's. My Nubian is the LOUDEST in the barn but I love her. My husband always says "feed her first"! Hahaha! Did you just post on another thread you are getting another Nubian? We are in Maine so kinda close to you. Thanks AdamsAcres, I didn't think of it that way but you are right. Well, except for our last baby girl, she is 12 now and STILL comes in our bed for some cuddling some nights! can you say spoiled? crocee, glad to hear he will make a lot more. I've been kinda disappointed. Yesterday morning she gave me almost a quart and that's without separating them. This morning she only gave me 4 oz!!! I think she caught on and held back. So that's why tonight is the first night of separation. Happybleats, I've never heard of the goat grower by Red chain. I don't think we have it here. I was wondering if we should be feeding them something special. We feed Dumor pellets, Alfalfa pellets and Mana Pro goat minerals. I've worried about them choking on the pellets. I think I worry too much.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nope, not me getting more....I have my limit now,unfortunately! Lol....

How are they today?


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh, everyone was just fine AND I got 2 FULL quarts of milk this morning! Yeah! I am so happy! Boy, her udder sure was tight. When I first started milking it would drip right out of her teat when I released my hand to go for another squirt. Nullah and Sassy, her babies, didn't even bleat this morning. I guess I had a harder time with this than they did! Thanks NyGoatMom for thinking of us this morning.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Np  I am glad all is well and am jealous of the milk...lol...I have to wait until april or may....and then I am still not sure if I'll get it. I so need to do some pooch pics...


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks, I'm so glad everything went well too. Boy, I hear ya on the milk. It's been over a month for us and we sure have missed it. I bought some organic cow milk thinking I was good but when I took my first swallow of it it tasted sour to me. Ekkk We are so use to the fresh goat's milk we are spoiled. I guess I will have way more than enough to freeze this year. I was thinking about that this morning. When all 5 does are wet I will be swimming in it!  I will also make chev and freeze that. I also want to try some brie and cheddar. Can't wait to have enough to make more kefir and yogurt too. I love the kefir. No digestive problems here when I drink it! I sure hope your does are pregnant. We weren't sure so we had the Vet draw blood and send it for pregnancy tests. We were surprised on 2 of them. We didn't think they had settled. One of my does is getting huge! I hope she doesn't have quads like last year. I am so hoping to sell enough babies to at least pay for their grain. I am thinking we may keep 2 or 4 doelings out of the best milkers. That is if they have doelings. Hehe.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, I envy the way you sound like an old pro..lol....I will be a FF here along with my Kinder Hahahahaha.....
I just need at least one to be bred, oh goodness please at least one of them! The hubby is gonna kill me if we feed 5 goats for a whole year for no milk!!

I am basically counting on mother nature must have taken it's course....in 3 weeks I would hope!

Last spring when I got Heidi, she was in milk, BUT my husband accidentally overfed her on grain :doh: and she got really,really sick. Like almost died. I had to do the B-complex,Probiotics,and electrolytes and I had her on PenG to be sure I was getting what it was. She came out of it, but I let her dry off during her illness because it would have been too much for her. So to make a long story short,we still have not tried any goats milk (from our own) but have been feeding goats all year! I had a pair of boys I had originally wanted to use for breeding my does but decided to go another route with a Pygmy buck and produce meatier offspring....problem is, I got the original bucks from a woman who I promised I would not eat them....soooo....I re-homed them instead because I don't like to go back on my word.Even though this woman and I may never see each other again, I couldn't do it! So.....lol...we have fed 7 goats all season and have nothing to show for it!So if we do that again....he's gonna kill me....lol....naw, not really, it's just going to be annoying to have to wait all season again.....


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment. We had sheep before and went through many kiddings so it's kinds like that with goats. It is nerve wracking no mater what. I worry all the time about overfeeding. I hope it was ALOT of feed for her to get sick. Sorry that happened for you. God love you for rehoming the bucks. That's honesty and keeping your word. In my book that's important. I can tell you breeding is a constant worry they are not bred. I couldn't stand not knowing so we did the pregnancy tests. Come to find out all are bred which suprised us on 2 of our goats. Didn't think they were. Once you have the goat milk, trust me, you will never go back. Boy, you are patient. I couldn't wait another year if yours aren't bred. I think I would have to look for a couple does in milk and maybe sell a couple of mine that weren't bred. I know we get attached to these wonderful animals but for us they do serve a purpose, to give milk to have on our table, make cheese and kefir. I do love all my goats to no end so it would be hard parting with any of them. I would have to make sure it was the right situation and know they would be taken care of properly. Whenever we have had horses for sale my husband says I drive off any potential buyer. If I don't think they are the right people, YEP I sure do drive them off! :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They'll be fine. Mine called the first night because they were outraged at being trapped :laugh: But soon they're realize they'll be right back with momma after milking!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Gertie said:


> Thanks for the compliment. We had sheep before and went through many kiddings so it's kinds like that with goats. It is nerve wracking no mater what. I worry all the time about overfeeding. I hope it was ALOT of feed for her to get sick. Sorry that happened for you. God love you for rehoming the bucks. That's honesty and keeping your word. In my book that's important. I can tell you breeding is a constant worry they are not bred. I couldn't stand not knowing so we did the pregnancy tests. Come to find out all are bred which suprised us on 2 of our goats. Didn't think they were. Once you have the goat milk, trust me, you will never go back. Boy, you are patient. I couldn't wait another year if yours aren't bred. I think I would have to look for a couple does in milk and maybe sell a couple of mine that weren't bred. I know we get attached to these wonderful animals but for us they do serve a purpose, to give milk to have on our table, make cheese and kefir. I do love all my goats to no end so it would be hard parting with any of them. I would have to make sure it was the right situation and know they would be taken care of properly. Whenever we have had horses for sale my husband says I drive off any potential buyer. If I don't think they are the right people, YEP I sure do drive them off! :laugh:


Lol....I don't think I'm patient, I think I'm stupid! HaHaHa.....If they aren't bred,I would probably think about selling them and buying a couple of does in milk, EXCEPT....I would worry about them being sold too much and the effects it would have on them. I have had them all year but I don't like thinking about how many times they can get rehomed. I'd feel awful if the only reason was for milk....lol....I know, I am silly.....but I know Heidi ( who I felt HORRIBLE about getting since she was with her previous owner since birth and is 4 years old), Bailey,Daisy Mae,and at least Dallas have all been in only one home other than mine.Booker I am pretty sure was with his previous owner for 4 years too... I don't want to do that to them, if I can help it.

Thanks for the compliment, yes, I do my best to keep my word regardless if the other person knows it or not.....someone else does, not to mention myself 

I do think with Bailey being a kinder (supposedly) she can be bred year round?
Sighs~we'll see. I am going to get some pooch pics when we get a warmer day and I am off.....they were put in with Dallas December 3rd and were with him for 3 weeks. Now Bailey is with him again, due to picking on Daisy Mae  so she gets a chance to gain some confidence before I put Bailey back in with her and Heidi. Bailey is a character for sure!


----------

